# Dilemne Airplay: ethernet ou wifi



## Yozi12 (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut, tout nouveau sur le forum, j'espère pouvoir trouver une solution parmi les aficionados d'apple.
Depuis peu j'ai une ATV2, dont je suis très satisfait, relié à un netgear 100 mega numericable en wifi.
Mon mac étant un peu éloigné, les deux communiquent via le wifi.
Par contre le mac est connecté en ethernet, histoire de pas trop ramer.
Question:
Quand je suis sur Itunes et que je veux diffuser ma musique via airplay sur l'ATV, la connexion ne se fait pas. Mais si je débranche mon cable ethernet, la connexion se fait en 1 seconde.
Y a-t-il un moyen d'éviter de faire cette manip à chaque fois que je veux utiliser airplay?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses, qui je suis sûr pourront en aider d'autres.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2011)

Ce n'est pas normal.
Impossible de t'aider comme ça. Il faut voir en profondeur tes configurations réseau et wifi...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Octobre 2011)

Dans les "préférences > réseau" as tu priorisé le WiFi ?


----------



## Defcon (31 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Je suis possesseur d'une AppleTV 2 ainsi que client Numericable. Voici ma configuration :


iMac branché en Ethernet au modem Netgear.
ATV2 branché en Ethernet au modem Netgear.

Aucun branchement n'est fait entre l'iMac et l'ATV2. J'imagines que le fait d'avoir les deux appareils branchés sur le modem Netgear permet automatiquement à Airplay de fonctionner sans soucis.

Je peux lire, mes films, séries et morceaux de musique sans aucun soucis sur ma TV ou autre appareil du séjour.


----------



## Yozi12 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ok, merci.
Donc j'ai essayé de priorisé le wifi comme pepeye le conseille mais ça n'a rien changé.

Defcon, j'essaierai demain de cabler l'ATV2. Mais avouons que c'est quand même ballot...
Perséverance...


----------



## Yozi12 (4 Novembre 2011)

Bon...
Problème résolu après avoir branché l'ATV en Ethernet. Vous y comprenez quelque chose vous?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de relire ton premier post et si je comprends bien (je n'y avais pas fait attention à la première lecture) ton mac est relié à ta box en ethernet.
Et, pour avoir eu le même problème, il faut que le MAc et l'ATV soient relié à la box par le même type de connexion (C'est le SAV Apple qui me l'avait conseillé à l'époque) et du coup il te faut prioriser la connexion ethernet.
Désolé de ne pas l'avoir compris au premier coup.


----------



## vg93179 (6 Novembre 2011)

Pour info, ma config est  : 
Modem numericable, relié à une borne airport extreme qui fait la distrib DHCP. 
Mac relié en ethernet à la borne, Apple TV reliée en wifi. 
Et aucun soucis de transmission, en airplay comme en streaming. 
Je le dis au passage pour ceux qui ne pourraient pas câbler leur install du côté de l'aTV, mais qui souhaiteraient tout de même avoir leur mac en ethernet pour diverses raisons (rapidité pour l'accès aux disques réseau notamment...) ...


----------



## Yozi12 (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut, bon vous allez rire...
Après avoir branché l'ATV en Ethernet, je pouvais enfin diffuser ma musique de l'ordi via AirPlay.
Mais maintenant, mon Iphone ne detecte plus l'ATV!!
Du coup, les vidéos, photos, mode mirroring ou Remote, je peux m'assoir dessus...

Donc, si je comprends bien, on met tout en Wifi sinon il y en a un qui bug.
Et si je veux telecharger ou faire du jeu en réseau, ben à ce moment là je reconnecterai en ethernet l'ordi.
A moins qu'il y ait une bête en réseau qui pourrait expliquer ce mic-mac, moi je vais m'en tenir à cette explication.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bon courage ! "Faire, défaire, refaire...." quelle galère !


----------

